# Best place to see reptiles in Europe



## thomas12146

I don't mean zoos,
I mean like a holiday destination


----------



## clumsyoaf

I dont know where you are but you'll see loads of slow-worms, snakes and there are sand lizards on chobham common, it is one of the largest heathland areas of europe and a SSSI 

EDIT: Not that I've seen any!


----------



## Kuja

thomas12146 said:


> I don't mean zoos,
> I mean like a holiday destination


now thats a question! 
Canaries proved good for me saw pretty much most of the their reptile world in my short stay.

Southern france is supposed to be good for herping though and has quite a variety!

I guess it depends what do you want to see most of lizards or snakes? Canaries would be useless for snakes hah(although i have read there are invasive kingsnakes on the canaries, didn't see any myself)


----------



## kettykev

It takes more than just going to a place, you will see a few species wherever you go but if you are into field herping and prepared to put some effort into it then Greece or somewhere like Montenegro would be my choice, depends on what you want to find.I have found just over 1/3 of european species so far.


----------



## snakehuts

Spain is good too, Chris Mattison always raved about it.

Take a look at Mark O' Sheas field trip

Mark O'Shea - The Official Website


----------



## 1b3

Hamm NRW in Germany. They've even seen species unknown to botany!

Otherwise go where a species is locally common and look in their favoured habitat.


----------

